# You guys are probably sick of these but......



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I started another one of those simple cuttings on the scroll saw today. I headed to the shop, lit the woodstove, and sat down at my saw. I puttered a little bit, but not much. I managed to get in 4 hours of cutting with a nice fire going and the shop at a comfortable 22 degrees. (71.6) Had a very relaxing day and I'm looking forward to working on it again tomorrow.
Here's the first 4 hours worth of photos.


one hour








two hours









three hours









four hours


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not sick of this.

I see a maple leaf, and maybe a white oak leaf. Could be a leaf pile, but who would scroll that?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you doing these free hand without an outline now? Either way it is a very nice group of leaves.

After yesterday's fiasco I took the day off. It was a balmy 74 here, went to the shed, looked inside and said... naw... went back in the house.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Really nice, you must have the patience of a monk!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why aren't we getting the whole picture? 
That's not fair.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE=johnnie52;273072]Are you doing these free hand without an outline now? QUOTE]

Nope, the sketch is on the other side.





> Why aren't we getting the whole picture?
> That's not fair.


What fun would it be to get the whole picture at once. At least this way, there is a little mystery to it.


----------



## McNeese18 (Dec 18, 2011)

That's a lot of well spent hours on the scroll saw.. Impressive


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken, I never get tired of seein' your work. I just pulled the SS out of storage, and started cleanin' it up. I blame you
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Termites? Just kidding it looks great and I don't think I could sit at the saw for hours on end like that, great skills!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken,

After the hectic week you had with trying to reorganize your workshop, I can blame you for sitting down to do something that you love to do, and get a great sense of fulfillment from. Your work is always great (to say the least), and inspiring. I look forward to watching yet another work of art grow before our eyes. Thanks again for posting one of these threads. I will be watching (yet again), with eager anticipation at what the final product will be.

Fabian


----------



## cshermo (Dec 17, 2011)

It must be fun to see the picture come to life. It's definitely cool on this end...


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning Ken,

Pleased to see another project starting, but it brings a question to mind....I have read in a couple of places where the recommnedation is to start in the middle of a project, the physical middle of the board, or the area where the cuts are the finest and most intricate. 

However, I see you have started in a corner and appears you will progress laterally and vertically by the starting holes drilled. Any words of wisdom regarding this? 

Looking fine as always, guessing I finished about a dozen projects, no where near your complexity, but I enjoy them, so press on with the therapy!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Good morning Al, good to hear from you. There are many different ways to cut a scroll saw project. The object, when cutting intricate fretwork, is to keep as much solid material supporting the cut as possible at all times. For normal fretwork, logic would dictate that by starting in the middle, you have the entire 360 degrees of solid wood around the project to support the sections that you are removing. For one of these intricate projects, I end up taking away more wood than is left when I am done. Support? What support? Just the touch of my fingers can break pieces and there is a thought process involved and it is derived from experience. It is pretty rare that I start in the middle. I usually pick the area that has the most amount of small cuts. Taking away large sections of the board translates into taking away the wood's structure and I try to avoid that until the end. By starting at one end, and cutting away all of the smaller sections and working my way along the board, I am creating a situation where every cut, is like cutting at the edge of the stock, with the entire board as support. It is also about hand placement with a piece like this. I need to leave as much uncut surface for my hands as I can. Poking and prodding cuts that are, in some cases, no thicker than a pencil line, can cause some serious disasters so I prefer to start (for this project) at one end and carry on methodically until the cutting is done. Sometimes, that method changes as the cutting progresses and I see how the board is reacting to having the material removed. Scrolling isn't about rules Al, it's about what works for you and what gives you the results that you enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone can get tired of your work Ken. I know you will impress us. Can't wait.
I know you've said it before, but to refresh my memory, do you fully glue your paper or design on the back? How does that work like when you finish?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Making any progress Kenbo? We're all patiently waiting for more!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ill never get tired of looking at your stuff


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I started another one of those simple cuttings on the scroll saw today. I headed to the shop, lit the woodstove, and sat down at my saw. I puttered a little bit, but not much. I managed to get in 4 hours of cutting with a nice fire going and the shop at a comfortable 22 degrees. (71.6) Had a very relaxing day and I'm looking forward to working on it again tomorrow.
> Here's the first 4 hours worth of photos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*What a perfect day*

Well, the day started off on the chilly side and I decided that my morning should start like this.









Once I got the heat to a comfortable level, I let the fire take care of itself and got to work. I managed to get a solid 8 hours of cutting in today, only stopping for meals, drilling and photo taking. Here's the progress. I threw a quarter in so you could get some sense of scale. Thanks for checking in guys.

5 hours









6 hours









7 hours









8 hours


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

9 hours









10 hours









11 hours









12 hours


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha! I see it! A furry woodland creature. Beautiful detail.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cedar fly said:


> I know you've said it before, but to refresh my memory, do you fully glue your paper or design on the back? How does that work like when you finish?


 
I use spray adhesive to apply the paper to the wood and then cut through the paper. Depending on the fragility of the piece, I sometimes leave the paper on for a little extra strength and then apply (spray varnish) the finish on the back of the cutting. If the piece does not require the extra strength, then I will heat it up with a heat gun and remove the pattern completely, washing any glue residue off with mineral spirits and then spraying on a finish.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Ken. :thumbsup:

I'm not tired of seeing them but I would like to know how you get so much time in a day to work. Do you have some trick that gives you like 24 hrs days or something.:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Beautiful work as always Ken. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not tired of seeing them but I would like to know how you get so much time in a day to work. Do you have some trick that gives you like 24 hrs days or something.:laughing:


 
I get all my work done during the week, then I have the entire weekend to myself.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

A Raccoon! I see it now... And a quarter...

Its coming along nicely. The way I shake these days I could not do such fine work... I'm impressed and envious my friend..


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like my first wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Corbin3388 said:


> Looks like my first wife!


 
 My first wife must have been her twin sister. :laughing:

Looking good Ken, looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ken...in a word...incredible. I was just thinking about the heartbreak of breakout. Do the first words out of your mouth start with "S" or "F"?












 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great. That's some seriously delicate and intricate scrolling. I'd like to hear the answer to C-Man's question.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Do the first words out of your mouth start with "S" or "F"?
> 
> .


I use the S word a lot in my shop. Lol


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

That'd really stuff, I along with everyone get a kick out your work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Ken...in a word...incredible. I was just thinking about the heartbreak of breakout. Do the first words out of your mouth start with "S" or "F"?


I once worked on a piece for 16 hours and in a split second of stupidity, I allowed the blade to catch the piece, pick it up and slam it down onto the table of the saw. It shattered.  Of course, I was upset, but I don't think that I swore. It's part of the gamble. Normally, pieces like this are cut from plywood and stack cut for stability. I don't find that to be a challenge, so I cut single layers in 1/4" oak. Plenty of room for disaster and I accept that. Any break out that happens usually doesn't get me fired up. Scrolling relaxes me and the day that it stresses me out to the point of cursing and swearing, is the day I quit. I curse enough at my day job, I don't need it in my shop. :laughing: 3 things to remember with breakout....1, can it be repaired? 2, how do I repair it? 3, if I can't repair it, how to I hide or cover it up before I post it on WWT? :blink::laughing:

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm looking forward to getting back to this one, but it doesn't look like it will be until Saturday.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your response Ken. Excited to see the finished product. Looks awesome and very detailed as usual


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ken, just awesome. I'm always wowed.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Increcible !!!*

Your work Ken is absolutely incredible.
I must get me a scroll saw one of these days.
HHHMMM let's see, break out the fiddle again or scroll saw......


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> HHHMMM let's see, break out the fiddle again or scroll saw......


Why not do both? Maybe your fiddle could use a few more f-holes. :laughing:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, finally back to a working computer and the time to take a gander.

Ken, as is your propensity - beautiful work. 

All the more appreciated by your willingness to share both your photos and your knowledge.

I have a few projects to work on this couple of days ere we find Christmas on our doorstep. Thanks for the tips and may your weeked be a relaxing as your scrolling.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow! Ken gets back on this tomorrow! I can't wait!

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Brink said:


> Tomorrow! Ken gets back on this tomorrow! I can't wait!
> 
> ...GEAUX KNICKS...


 
Tomorrow is the day. I already have the woodstove loaded up and ready to go. 10am is the start time and I'm kinda stoked too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow just doesn't seem like strong enough of a word, but it's the best I have. I admire your patience more than anything else although the craftsmanship is stunning too. I'd never have the patience to do something like that.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

my mama always said that if I didn't straighten up I would land up one of those people with Canadian heros.
I guess she was right again....hats of to ya Kenbo...you are the man


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm impressed. I don't have 1/64 of the patience I'd need to do that. I counted about a dozen places where I know I'd have broken it already. I still don't know how those **** eyes haven't broken off yet. There's nothing holding them up.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally done the cutting after another 5 hours of cutting.

13 hours









14 hours









15 hours









16 hours









17 hours


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work man. It's amazing that all those small pieces stay on tact. Now to sand all the individual crevices. Sheesh, imagine having to do that.

Another incredible piece of work, Kenbo.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy crap, Kenbo. That may top em all for intricacy! I'm blown away! Awesome (tedious) work!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't be happy with one, nope, Ken needs two furry bandits. 

Stunning is all I can say.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy Moley! So delicate! WOW


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken, 

Again, I am in awe... do you sand these when you are done... It would seem like they are too fragile to sand, but maybe you have some "magic" trick that you use.....

Very nice, indeed.

I hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas.

Fabian


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Ken,
> 
> Again, I am in awe... do you sand these when you are done... It would seem like they are too fragile to sand, but maybe you have some "magic" trick that you use.....
> 
> ...


 
I do sand these pieces with a quarter sheet DeWalt sander. I save all of the larger waste areas and put the cutting back together on a router mat. Something like a puzzle. I then sand it gently with the waste area pieces being used to minimize vibration. Thanks for the kind words guys. And a merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool man!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to ask after seeing the 8 hour picture whether that was a paw or I was seeing things... As usual, inspiring work, Ken.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That reminds me to the best hill stew I ever ate.... two ***** and a possem.... with taters and snips and wild mushrooms...

Great work Ken. You're getting real good at the video stuff too. I always wondered how people managed to sand those things... now I know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW real nice. I cant do things like that. to much detail involved. I own 3 scroll saws and I still dont know why.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, stupid question alert...

What do you do with these after the cutting is all done? I'm guessing you frame them and use them as wall art or do they get incorporated into other projects?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gstanfield said:


> OK, stupid question alert...
> 
> What do you do with these after the cutting is all done? I'm guessing you frame them and use them as wall art or do they get incorporated into other projects?


 
I build a custom frame for each one and hang it on the wall. Each one has a different frame and I have never made the same frame more than once for any of my cuttings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Just from the few things I've seen you scroll since I've been on the thread you must have a wall built just for them. 
I'm amazed like everyone else at the patience you possess. If only I had the patience you have in your finger I would be happy. Very nice. Can't wait to see the frame


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kenbow...great work..wondering if you have done a kayak floating a stream scene?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Really really nice, Ken
Thanks so much for sharing.


Did Santa bring any new toys for the elf?

Happy Holidays
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE=awoodman;276276]Kenbow...great work..wondering if you have done a kayak floating a stream scene?[/QUOTE]

Never done one like that, but it is a possibility. :thumbsup:





> Did Santa bring any new toys for the elf?


A few small things, but Santa skipped this house for me this year. I just bought a new lathe about a month and a half ago so I told Mrs Kenbo that I would consider that to be my Christmas gift. I'm single income, so when Mrs Kenbo gets generous with the gift giving, it costs me a fortune. :blink:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done once again my good man. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Ken,
And this is why I chose you to do a cutout of my father!! The talent you have been blessed with is absolutely amazing!! :notworthy: and the professionalism and humility to match!! 

God Bless,Ernie


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The frame is finished for this one and it is now hanging on the wall. I was a little worried about the oak cutting and the oak frame, but I think that it turned out just fine. Thanks for lookings.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it looks great. Almost like the pic and frame are cut from the same piece.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Absoutely Amazing!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I know ou probley been asked before what scrowsaw do you use


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> I know ou probley been asked before what scrowsaw do you use


 
I've worked on all kinds, but I am currently cutting on an Excalibur 30" unit. I love it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job ken. The frame ties it all together well.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it looks great. Fantastic work.


----------

